# tempered glazing requirement when vertical edge is within 24" of a door?



## Jonathan (Jan 31, 2013)

Is this rule based on the idea that someone would break the glass to open the door?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome,

The tempered glass requirements are two fold. Glazing on the non hinge side of the door must be protected in case the door swings too far allowing the knob or your hand to hit the glazing and shatter the glass. Glazing panels beside the door (sidelights) must be protected in case you miss the door and walk or fall into them. (Think burned out light bulb or slip/trip)


----------



## fatboy (Feb 1, 2013)

I think of egressing under panic situations, slip, fall. Secondary the door swing situation.......


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree but i don't think I articulated very well. I think he was asking about the door hinge section though...but maybe not.


----------



## LGreene (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree - it's not the issue of breaking the glass for unauthorized entry, the impact-resistance is required to prevent injuries from someone going through the glass, and that area is considered a hazardous location which requires impact-resistant glazing.  I just spent 2 weeks learning A LOT about glass as I wrote the series for my blog.  It's here if you want to learn more:  I Dig Hardware / I Hate Hardware » Glass


----------



## ICE (Feb 1, 2013)

I know of at least one AHJ that requires tempered glazing if the glass is within 40" of the strike side of the door.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I think the intent is for safety not security! but,

The side lite allows the house dog to be able to see the neighbors cat, so the neighbors cat does have some security.  

pc1


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 1, 2013)

LGreene said:
			
		

> I agree - it's not the issue of breaking the glass for unauthorized entry, the impact-resistance is required to prevent injuries from someone going through the glass, and that area is considered a hazardous location which requires impact-resistant glazing.  I just spent 2 weeks learning A LOT about glass as I wrote the series for my blog.  It's here if you want to learn more:  I Dig Hardware / I Hate Hardware » Glass


Thanks Lori! That blog was very informative.

Could you please elaborate on : "Borrowed window lites"? What does borrowed mean?

Disregard. borrowed refers to an interior window that allows a room to borrow light from another room. But if that is the case perhaps you should remove the term, from your reference card, unless it's your intention to exempt exterior windows from the 9 sq ft within 18" of the floor requirement.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## LGreene (Feb 1, 2013)

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> Disregard. borrowed refers to an interior window that allows a room to borrow light from another room. But if that is the case perhaps you should remove the term, from your reference card, unless it's your intention to exempt exterior windows from the 9 sq ft within 18" of the floor requirement.


Good catch! Thanks Bill.  Our industry uses that term and I didn't think about the possible confusion.Here's an updated cheat sheet:  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1572
View attachment 665


Safety Glazing Reference Card.pdf

Safety Glazing Reference Card.pdf


----------

